# AKFF Photo Competition December 2012



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the December 2012 AKFF Photo Comp.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st January 2013, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of December 2012 only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Say Rudolph!


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Myself in the eye of a Bream - I use the wide angle Action cam to create a fish eye sky view. The blue & cloudly sky will provide a fantastic background. My face will become the dark shadow (Due to backlight) which hovering my prey (My PB Bream). Hopefully, it can create a dramatically effect of fisherman superiority over the fish. Behind me is the eye of the sky. There are total 3 layers of eye on this picture (Prey, human & nature). At the end, it is the nature eye above all of us. Therefore don't mess around with the nature!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Morning at Palmy reef.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

The stoke..


----------

